# Newest EDC - Chisel Grind 7 1/4" OAL Blade



## RJBud1 (Jun 21, 2022)

Sawmill blade steel. Home cast bolsters from bullet shells. Stained oak. Beryllium copper pins on the oak, with a single brass pin through the bolster.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Jun 21, 2022)

Nice work! Especially casting the brass... that's not easy.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## RJBud1 (Jun 21, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Nice work! Especially casting the brass... that's not easy.


In all honesty the way I got around doing a precise cast was by casting my own bar stock. I ballparks a 1/2" of molten brass in a mold 6x2.5" size. When the ingot was done I took it to a milling machine and machined it flat to a bit under 3/8" thick. After cleaning up the sides I was left with about a 5"x2" piece of brass I could do what I wanted with.


I cut out a rectangle with an angle grinder, then cut that in half, after which I put double sided carpet tape and stuck both sides together. That way I got the same measurements on both. See pictures



Then I peened them on and filed them until they were a good fit, removed the temporary pin and then put another pin in with epoxy

My next blade I think I'll try to mimic the so called "perfect handle screwdriver" type of handle, but on a knife.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Rocking RP (Jun 21, 2022)

Sexy:)

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jun 21, 2022)

Still mucho work my friend! And a nice job on the knife.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## T. Ben (Jun 22, 2022)

Awesome knife,great job.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Jun 22, 2022)

Very nice

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## SubVet10 (Jul 5, 2022)

Very nice profile of the grips.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------

